# Dear Dr. Phil



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Dear Dr. Phil: 








When I retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying my favorite pastime --- fishing. 
I got my own little fishing boat and tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing.
Finally, one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam, the shop owner, who it turned out loves fishing as much as I do. We quickly became fishing buddies.
As I said the wife doesn't care about fishing. She not only refuses to join us she always complains that I spend too much time fishing.
A few weeks ago Sam and I had the best fishing trip ever. Not only did I catch the most beautiful fish you've ever seen, only a few minutes later Sam must have caught his twin brother!
So I took a picture of Sam holding up the two nice fish that we caught and showed the picture to the wife hoping that maybe she'd get interested.

Instead she says she doesn't want me to go fishing at all anymore! And she wants me to sell the boat! I think she just doesn't like to see me enjoying myself.

What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby or quit fishing and sell the boat as she insists?

Thanks,

Mike.

P.S. Enclosed is a picture of Sam with the two fish we caught.









Dear Mike,
Get rid of that narrow minded wife.
That's a nice pair of fish!
Sincerely,
Dr. Phil


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The one on her right is bigger then the other!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO I'd be fishing 7 days a week.......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

something smells fishy about that story.


----------



## badbowtie614 (Feb 8, 2012)

Id take up noodling. Looks like a good place to learn!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What fish ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

there is fish in that picture??? ill have to look again..lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_It is, It is The one on the right IS Bigger!!! LMBO I would Quit PH I think!!!_


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

Giggity, that is a nice pair. Quick, ask her whats that behind her. Trust me, it's relevant.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha! Good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Claydoh said:


> Giggity, that is a nice pair. Quick, ask her whats that behind her. Trust me, it's relevant.


----------

